# flexigrid in PHP



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 30, 2008)

hello friends,does anyone here knows how to use flexigrid in PHP??
I have to develop a website using flexigrid..actually flexigrid is a control which is being used to make adjustable tables.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 30, 2008)

You mean jQuery flexigrid?


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 30, 2008)

yes exactly


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 30, 2008)

What problem are you having? If you don't know jQuery then learn it first. If you know then go to flexigrid site and read the sample code.


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 3, 2008)

look friends am interested in implementing a table which is flexible ..and I came to know about flexigrid...I dnt have knowledge of JQuery so rather I LL learn it but in the mean time can you suggest me link where I could get the code?


----------



## lywyre (Nov 3, 2008)

You can't do it with PHP AFAIK. You have to use some scripting language (javascript or vbscript).

Try This
Try This also - for Free


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 4, 2008)

look my motive is to use the last table in my website...here's the  link
*www.webplicity.net/flexigrid/
I dnt have much time to learn JSON or JQUERY so can you guys please help me using this table..plz suggest step by step


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2008)

^ If you are good at plain old javascript, AJAX, I can give you the directions at most.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 4, 2008)

please go on..i have idea about ajax and javascript...but not about jquery n json


----------

